# Dosage for Dura Pen?



## dianneS

I have a bottle of Dura Pen, Penicillin g procain  and penicillin g benzathine 150,000 units of each.

Its indicated for beef cattle only at 2 ml for 150 lbs of body weight.  I was just going to do the calculations based on the cattle dosage, but since goats are another species, I thought perhaps the dosage would be different?

My goat is only about 25 lbs.  I can't seem to locate and exact dosage for goats using dura pen.  How many cc's per 100 lbs?


----------



## Goatherd

From Fiasco Farms:


Procaine Penicillin G- 
300,000 units Procaine Penicillin per ml
 Brand Names:

Pfi-Pen 
Agri-cillin 
US Vet Penicillin G Procaine 


For treatment of: 
Penicillin is effective against gram-positive bacteria. Good for streptococcus infections, chronic pneumonia and other infections 
Goat dose: SQ Injection 
1ml per 15 lbs. twice daily - Treat from 5-14 days, never less than 5. It should be used at least 5 days and until all symptoms have disappeared, whichever comes first. 
Milk withholding time: 14- 20 days 
Notes: 
There is a widespread resistance to this drug. 
Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time. When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin. 

Drug Name:

Penicillin Procaine & Penicillin Benzathine combo-
150,00 penicillin units G procaine & 150,000 units penicillin benzathine per ml

"Long acting Penicillin"
 Brand Names:

Twin Pen 
Pen BP-48 
Crystiben 
US Vet Penicillin Benzathine & Penicillin G Procaine 


For treatment of: 
Penicillin is effective against gram-positive bacteria. Good for streptococcus infections, chronic pneumonia and other infections . 
Goat dose: SQ Injection 
1 ml per 25 lbs. once a day -Treat from 5-14 days, never less than 5. It should be used at least 5 days and until all symptoms have disappeared, whichever comes first. 
Milk withholding time: 25- 30 days 
Notes: 
There is widespread resistance to both penicillin procaine and benzathine, and studies have shown that the benzathine (long acting) form of penicillin has too slow an absorption time to reach recommended therapeutic levels. 
Do not give Oxytetracycline and Penicillin at the same time. When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin


----------



## dianneS

Thanks!


----------

